

Ask HN: good spot to work in Amsterdam? - fab2722

any café, library or similar you'd recommend?
======
mtrimpe
The public library (OBA) is a great place to work. The food at Vapiano just
around the corner is amazing.

Apart from that I'd say any of the tons of nice little coffee shops or one of
our many co-working spaces.

Drop by the VideoView office once as well if you're in town...

~~~
NonEUCitizen
the thai noodles ("met cocos") in the library's cafeteria weren't bad either.

~~~
mtrimpe
True; the LaPlace restaurant in the library is not bad at all either.

I just assumed he would find that anyhow, but that he might miss Vapiano as
you need to get out of the building for that.

I just also remembered; if you want a good view the SkyLounge a few buildings
down has an amazing view. It's a bit expensive but very nice.

